# toy boy



## Encolpius

Hallo Foreros, es gibt ein Wort im Tschechischen und zwar "Häschen" was bedeutet ein Mann (oder Frau), die viel jüngeren Partnerinnen/Partner bevorzugt. Die Englischen haben das Wort toy boy. Gibt es ein Slangausdruck im Deutschen *für Frauen*, die mit jüngeren Boys gehen. Kontext: Sie - 50, Direktorin einer Bank, er  - 25, wie könnte man sagen: Sie ist eine...., oder Sie liebt.... Sie hat einen... Er ist ihr.... Ich haben nur das österreichische Wort Kinderverzahrer gefunden. Vielen Dank.


----------



## berndf

Encolpius said:


> Ich haben nur das österreichische Wort Kinderverzahrer gefunden.


Eine _Kinderverzahrer _ist ein Päderast. Das ist etwas anderes: jemand, der sich an Kindern vergeht und nicht an jungen Erwachsenen.


----------



## Encolpius

Ja, kann sein. Ich habe aber nur Englisch-Deutsche Wörterbücher verwenden können und bin mir nicht mit den Englischen Ausdrücken so sicher. craddle-robber? Aber weil ich auch kein Wort vom Ungarischen kenne, es ist möglich, ihr habt auch keinen Ausdruck.


----------



## JClaudeK

Für Frauen gibt es den Ausdruck *Cougar.*


----------



## Encolpius

Ich suche ein deutsches Wort, Ausdruck.  Ich denke das englische toy boy ist eindeutig.


----------



## Demiurg

Encolpius said:


> Hallo Foreros, es gibt ein Wort im Tschechischen und zwar "Häschen" was bedeutet ein Mann (oder Frau), die viel jüngeren Partnerinnen/Partner bevorzugt. Die Englischen haben das Wort toy boy.



Der Begriff "toy boy" bezeichnet aber den jüngeren, männlichen Partner.  Ein (veralteter) deutscher Begriff dafür ist "Lustknabe".

Für den älteren, männlichen Partner kenne ich die denglische Bezeichnung "Sugar-Daddy".  Wikipedia führt den parallelen Begriff "Sugar-Mommy" auf.


----------



## Kajjo

Mir sind keine geläufigen deutschen Ausdrücke dafür bekannt. Im Deutschen verwendet man die englischen Ausdrücke in gleicher Weise.

_Sugar-Daddy -- der ältere Herr, der eine junge Gespielin hat
Toy boy -- der junge Mann, der von einer älteren Frau gehalten wird_

Im Englischen, aber im Deutschen wenig bekannt:

_Cougar -- die ältere Frau, die einen Toy boy hat
_
Beachte bitte, dass du in der Titelfrage von der älteren Frau sprichst, dann aber _Toy boy_ als Begriff nennst, obwohl das ja den jüngeren Geliebten bezeichnet.


----------



## Encolpius

Ist Lustknabe nicht nur für Schwulen gemeint?


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Der Begriff "toy boy" bezeichnet aber den jüngeren, männlichen Partner.


Das macht nichts. Er sagte ja, das er insofern flexibel ist, als er seinen Satz entweder "Sie ist eine...." oder "Sie hat einen..." beginnen kann.


Encolpius said:


> Ist Lustknabe nicht nur für Schwulen.


Ja, hauptsächlich. Das gilt aber im Prinzip für _toy boy_ auch. Das ganze Konzept der _Knabenliebe _kommt aus der Antike und damals interessierte man sich nicht dafür, was Frauen machten; es ging immer nur um ältere Männer, die sich Lustknaben hielten.

Es spricht aber nichts dagegen _Lustknabe _auch den jungen Liebhaber einer älteren Frau anzuwenden.


----------



## Encolpius

Wir haben dasselbe Wort (Kalk) im Ungarischen, Lustknabe und ich finde es mehr pejorativ in meiner Muttersprache, als Synonyme für Prostituierte.


----------



## Kajjo

@Encolpius: Wie gesagt, man verwendet im Deutschen den Ausdruck _Toy boy_. Das beantwortet doch deine Frage, oder?!

Der Ausdruck _Lustknabe_ ist meines Erachtens veraltet und auf historische Zustände beschränkt. Man würde ihn nicht für den viel zu jungen Liebhaber einer Frau verwenden und schon gar nicht, falls die beiden eine Art Beziehung miteinander haben. Lustknaben sind reine Sexualobjekte, keine zu jungen Partner.


----------



## Encolpius

Kajjo said:


> ... [B]man verwendet im Deutschen den Ausdruck Toy boy[/B]. Das beantwortet doch deine Frage, oder?!




Natürlich!


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wie gesagt, man verwendet im Deutschen den Ausdruck _Toy boy_.


Also ich nicht.


----------



## Encolpius

berndf said:


> Also ich nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Encolpius said:


> wie könnte man sagen: Sie ist eine...., oder Sie liebt.... Sie hat einen... Er ist ihr....


Du bringst da etwas durcheinander:
Sie ist ein(e) Cougar.
Sie liebt/ hat einen/ Er ist ihr Toy boy.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Also ich nicht.


Ich benötige ihn zugegebenermaßen auch nur selten, aber das eher, weil dieses Konzept nicht oft so vorkommt. Aber man liest und hört den Ausdruck schon öfter, und es ist genau der Begriff, den man verwenden würde, wenn man dieses Konzept in einem Wort benennen müsste.

_Sie hält sich einen Toy boy. 
Er ist doch auch nur ihr Toy boy.
Nein, das ist zu jung, das klingt eher nach Toy boy._

Wüsste nicht, wie man das anders knapp ausdrücken könnte.

Auch DIE ZEIT verwendet den Begriff etliche Male, zum Beispiel hier oder hier.


----------



## JClaudeK

Falls sie ihn aushält, könnte man auch sagen:
Er ist ihr Gigolo. / Sie hat einen Gigolo.
(Oder ist Gigolo inzwischen veraltet?)


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Aber man liest und hört den Ausdruck schon öfter


Ich nicht. Wir scheinen unterschiedliche Literatur zu lesen.


Kajjo said:


> Wüsste nicht, wie man das anders knapp ausdrücken könnte.


Ich habe keine Probleme mit _Lustknabe_.

Aus meiner Kindheit kenne ich noch _Boy_ (ohne _Toy_) in einem ähnlichen Sinne verwandt. Aber das ist 50er/60er Slang und würde heute nicht mehr passen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Er ist ihr Gigolo. / Sie hat einen Gigolo.


Eine _Gigolo _macht das für Geld. Wenn einem diese Konnotation nicht stört, dann würde das eventuell passen. Im übrigen hat man oder frau eine Gigolo i.d.R. nur für einen Abend.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich nicht. Wir scheinen unterschiedliche Literatur zu lesen.


Das mag so sein... ;-)

Auch DIE ZEIT verwendet den Begriff etliche Male, zum Beispiel hier oder hier (25 Hits) und 39 Hits auf WELT.DE, zum Beispiel hier.



> Ich habe keine Probleme mit _Lustknabe_.


Ich habe damit wohl weniger Erfahrung als du. Nein, Scherz beiseite, Lustknaben sind Sexualobjekte und keine Partner. Sie sind nicht das Äquivalent von Toyboys, sondern eher gezwungene, jugendliche Prostituierte gewesen.

Was spricht denn jetzt dagegen, als deutsches Wort "Toyboy" zu nehmen? Das ist einfach üblich und modern.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Lustknaben sind Sexualobjekte und keine Partner.


_Toy boys_ nicht?

Vergleiche den von Dir Zitierten Kommentar zu einem Zeit-Artikel (Im Artikel selbst kommt der Ausdruck übrigens nicht vor, nur in dem ersten, bei dem es explizit um ein englischsprachiges Land geht):
_Bin kein Cougar, und hab auch keinen Toy Boy!

Ich bin 15 Jahre älter als mein Mann..._​


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Was spricht denn jetzt dagegen, als deutsches Wort "Toyboy" zu nehmen? Das ist einfach üblich und modern.


Dass Du mich noch nicht überzeugt hast, dass es ein _deutsches Wort "Toyboy"_ gibt.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Toy boys_ nicht?


Na ja ;-) Ich finde, der Ausdruck wird nicht für "junge Stecher" verwendet, sondern schon für altersmäßig-asymmetrische Beziehungen. Sicherlich spielt immer mit, dass der junge Mann kein vollwertiger, gleichwertiger Partner ist, sondern sich eher "gehalten wird" und natürlich spielt der Sex schon eine wesentliche Rolle dabei.



> Vergleiche den von Dir Zitierten Kommentar zu einem Zeit-Artikel (Im Artikel selbst kommt der Ausdruck übrigens nicht vor


In beiden Artikeln kommt das Wort "Toy boy" oder "Toyboy" vor, nicht nur im Kommentar.



> Dass Du mich noch nicht überzeugt hast, dass es ein _deutsches Wort "Toyboy"_ gibt.


Hm, natürlich ist das Denglisch, aber es wird im Deutschen verwendet und es gibt kein besseres Wort dafür. Jeder, der darüber redet, versteht es.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> es wird im Deutschen verwendet und es gibt kein besseres Wort dafür. Jeder, der darüber redet, versteht es.


Das gilt für viele andere Wörter aus anderen Sprachen auch. Dass es gelegentlich vorkommt, das ein Wort einer anderen Sprache in eine Konversation eingestreut wird, ist noch kein hinreichendes Kriterium dafür, ein Fremdwort als Lehnwort zu definieren. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass Du Recht hast und der Druchdringungsgrad inzwischen so hoch ist, dass die Betrachtung als Lehnwort rechtfertigt ist. Nur ich kann es weder aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen noch hinreichende Belegstellen finden. Darum sagte ich, Du habest mich noch nicht überzeugt.

Aber wir können es gerne dabei belassen. So wichtig ist die Frage nach dem Status im Deutschen nicht. Encolpius kennt unsere Standpunkte jetzt und er kann seine eigenen Schlüsse daraus ziehen.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Eine _Kinderverzahrer _ist ein Päderast. Das ist etwas anderes: jemand, der sich an Kindern vergeht und nicht an jungen Erwachsenen.


 

"Kinderverzahrer" = "Kinderverschlepper" kann und wird aber auch scherzhaft ironisch (aber auch abwertend) angewandt für ältere Personen, die einen beträchtlich jüngeren Partner haben - ganz egal, ob Mann oder Frau. Also in diesem Fall von 50-jähriger Frau mit 20-jährigem Lover wäre die Frau der sprichwörtliche "Kinderverzahrer".


----------



## exgerman

Im Englischen gibt es eigentlich nur _boy toy, _nicht_ toy boy._ Toy boy ist wohl eine deutsche Erfindung wie _handy._


----------



## perpend

exgerman said:


> Im Englischen gibt es eigentlich nur _boy toy, _nicht_ toy boy._ Toy boy ist wohl eine deutsche Erfindung wie _handy._



Ich wollte das auch sagen.  Nicht verkehrt für Mitleser, das zu wissen.

Was das Thema betrifft, ist es wahrscheinlich gehupft wie gesprungen.


----------



## perpend

Da es in der Welt oefters PC zugehen muss ... wie wäre es mit:
Er steht auf Jüngere.
Sie steht auf Jüngere.


Geht das, ohne an "Kinder" zu denken?


----------



## elroy

exgerman said:


> Im Englischen gibt es eigentlich nur _boy toy, _nicht_ toy boy._





perpend said:


> Ich wollte das auch sagen.


 Ich habe auch selber nur "boy toy" gehört und verwendet und wollte auch dasselbe hier schreiben, aber ich habe es sicherheitshalber nachgeschlagen und es scheint tatsächlich beides zu geben.


----------



## perpend

Da schau her. Ich denke trotzdem, dass "boy toy" eher im Englishen verwendet wird.

Bei "toy boy" denke ich an eine männliche Puppe.


----------



## manfy

Ein menschliches "sex toy" nennt sich bei uns eher "eine Gespielin". Anscheinend gibt's das auch in männlicher Form als "ein Gespiele" - aber in männlicher Form habe ich das noch nie gehört oder verwendet, weder sprachlich noch anderweitig...


----------



## berndf

exgerman said:


> Im Englischen gibt es eigentlich nur _boy toy, _nicht_ toy boy._


_


elroy said:



			Ich habe auch selber nur "boy toy" gehört und verwendet und wollte auch dasselbe hier schreiben, aber ich habe es sicherheitshalber nachgeschlagen und es scheint tatsächlich beides zu geben.
		
Click to expand...

Boy toy_ ist in dieser Bedeutung (im Gengensatz zu der Bedeutung _Spielzeug für Jungen_) ein Amerikanismus.


----------



## Encolpius

As for toy boy (UK English) vs. boy toy (North American English) here you can check the article.


----------



## Kajjo

@berndf: Die Tatsache, dass im Deutschen _Toy boy _durchaus bekannt und verbreitet ist, und es im Englischen eher _Boy toy_ heißt, sprichtr doch sehr dafür, dass _Toy boy _eben die deutsche Bezeichnung ist und wie _Handy_ eine "erfundenes Lehnwort" ist, oder?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> @berndf: Die Tatsache, dass im Deutschen _Toy boy _durchaus bekannt und verbreitet ist, und es im Englischen eher _Boy toy_ heißt, sprichtr doch sehr dafür, dass _Toy boy _eben die deutsche Bezeichnung ist und wie _Handy_ eine "erfundenes Lehnwort" ist, oder?


_Boy toy_ ist ein Amerikanismus, der sich nicht weiter zurück verfolgen lässt als bis zu den frühen 80ern. Dass er dort das ältere _toy boy_ inzwischen verdrängt hat und seit kurzem auch (wie die meisten Amerikanismen früher oder später) im BrE Fuß fasst, sagt wenig aus.


----------

